# Is Big Bucks back?!



## Elf On A Shelf (25 January 2014)

He's just about to run with the unfortunately initialed Sam Twiston Davies - is he back to his devestating best?!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

Hope so but Boston Bob has to go close to him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

What brave horses, I think the ground had a big input today.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 January 2014)

Well! Not the winner anyone expected! Fair play to Knockara Beau - he's taken the scalp of some truly fantastic horses!


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 January 2014)

I dont think he lost anything in defeat, PN said yesterday he would have liked to have got another racecourse gallop into him, its a shame he has lost his unbeaten record but I still think he is the one they all have to beat in the World Hurdle come March. I would be very surprised if Knockara Beau beats him again.

What are peoples thoughts on the way STD rode him? there are people on the Racing Post comments blaming him saying he gave him a shocking ride. Most of those commentating will have had burnt fingers so not exactly unbiased.


----------



## claracanter (25 January 2014)

Yes, I think he is back BUT I have always loved Knockara Beau. He's a dead ringer for my boy!


----------



## TelH (25 January 2014)

I suppose you could argue that STD hit the front a bit too soon but I certainly wouldn't call it a shocking ride at all. He's 11 and back from a long lay off and we'll never know if he would have won had Ruby or whoever been on him. If ever there was a day when he was going to get beaten it was today. And it was a little bit lose/lose for STD anyway. If Big Bucks won there are people who would have said anyone would have won on him, if he lost the same people will blame the jockey. As long as he comes out of today ok he's got a seriously good chance of winning another World Hurdle. It was nice to see At Fishers Cross run much better today too. And I'm v.interested to see which race Annie Power will go for at the festival.


----------



## Caledonia (25 January 2014)

My first thought was that Sam went too soon on him - but he must have felt confident as he had plenty horse underneath him when he looked back, so I think he could only ride the race the way he found it. I watched the rerun a few times, and the horse did tire, and Sam doesn't know him the way Ruby does.

He has big boots to fill following Ruby, and I don't think Ruby would have got beaten on the horse, he'd have boxed a bit clever when the other jocks were leaving him in front to get a pull. But there's only one Ruby.

I hope he's as good as ever - March will tell. He's going to have to work if Annie Power goes for the World tho!


----------



## bonny (25 January 2014)

I'm sad that he's lost his unbeaten record especially as it's hard not to think that it was jockey error and not a reflection on the horse's ability.....Ruby never rode him like that, so why change tactics ?


----------



## Clodagh (25 January 2014)

I feel very sorry for Sam but do think driver error had a big effect today. Like has been said, Ruby would have won on him. Mind you, Knockara Beau was up the front from the start, but he did have a big breather in the middle. 
Annie Power - what a horse, I would like to see her in the Champion Hurdle. She just flew, I think she was still pulling when she crossed the line!


----------



## Caledonia (25 January 2014)

Do you think they'll run Annie in the Champion tho? I can't see them wanting to take on the Fly.


----------



## Clodagh (25 January 2014)

No I don't think they will, if the Fly is fit and well. Problems all trainers would like to have! I suppose she will go to the World Hurdle in reality.


----------



## bonny (25 January 2014)

I think it will depend on what happens tomorrow....


----------



## Caledonia (25 January 2014)

bonny said:



			I think it will depend on what happens tomorrow....
		
Click to expand...

He's had a bruised foot so been held up, so that's going to cloud it further. Ruby's got some ammunition in Mullins yard!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 January 2014)

I think Annie Power will take on Big Bucks in the World Hurdle - if any one knows just how to beat Big Bucks it's Ruby! 

I don't think Sam did a bad job on BB today at all. Unfortunately the only 2 horses he could get a tow from was the 2 outsiders that would never keep in front of him for as long he needed them too. Yes one did eventually beat him but Knockara Beau did drop right back leaving him in front before going again. None of the others would have been willing to take him on so early and thus potentially giving him the tow he needed to the last.

At the end of the day he is now 11yo, had more than a year off of the track, missed a gallop that would have been beneficial to him and had a certain amount of tactics used against him. 

I don't think Ruby would have won on him.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 January 2014)

It's so easy,  and also so pointless,  I accept,  to consider that had there been a more experienced jockey on his back,  then he may not have perhaps gone quite so soon,  and that the turn of foot displayed may have been better saved for when there was a horse beside him,  and to challenge him.  Nonetheless,  on the day,  the better horse won.  Re-run,  and with different tactics,  It's quite possible that there would have been a different result.

Annie Power?  A cracking filly,  what would I give to own her(?!!) but she hasn't the size or scope of Big Bucks,  and I suspect that he would have the better of her,  mostly.  It would be an interesting race!  For me,  her's was the race,  and she was the horse of the day.  

Alec.


----------



## bonny (25 January 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			It's so easy,  and also so pointless,  I accept,  to consider that had there been a more experienced jockey on his back,  then he may not have perhaps gone quite so soon,  and that the turn of foot displayed may have been better saved for when there was a horse beside him,  and to challenge him.  Nonetheless,  on the day,  the better horse won.  Re-run,  and with different tactics,  It's quite possible that there would have been a different resu
Annie Power?  A cracking filly,  what would I give to own her(?!!) but she hasn't the size or scope of Big Bucks,  and I suspect that he would have the better of her,  mostly.  It would be an interesting race!  For me,  her's was the race,  and she was the horse of the day.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the difference today was that only one of them had Ruby Walsh doing the steering !


----------



## Mithras (25 January 2014)

Ruby Walsh cannot ride them all!  Not in the same race anyway...


----------



## Patterdale (25 January 2014)

Just watched it. What a race Knockara Beau ran!! So pleased for him and all his connections, they've waited long enough.


----------



## Echo Bravo (25 January 2014)

Congratulations to the winner, he won it well and Big Bucks needed the race and will come on for that, for people to expect a horse to come out and win after being 14 months off the track is ridicules.


----------



## bonny (25 January 2014)

Echo Bravo said:



			Congratulations to the winner, he won it well and Big Bucks needed the race and will come on for that, for people to expect a horse to come out and win after being 14 months off the track is ridicules.
		
Click to expand...

No it's not, lots of horses come back after a lay off and win and Big Bucks was probably capable of doing just that today, he needed to be held up though, never been his style to go from a long way out and was asking too much esp on heavy ground.


----------



## Caledonia (26 January 2014)

Al Ferof (injured same time as BB) came back off a year's break and won! 

From PN this morning, so good news! 

""Paul Nicholls &#8207;@PFNicholls 
Big Bucks fine this morning. Eat up last eve & this morn and legs cold. All other runners fine. Bring on march 13th. # World Hurdle""


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 January 2014)

PN said on Morning Line the horse was short of a racecourse gallop.....


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 January 2014)

bonny said:



			No it's not, lots of horses come back after a lay off and win and Big Bucks was probably capable of doing just that today, he needed to be held up though, never been his style to go from a long way out and was asking too much esp on heavy ground.
		
Click to expand...

This is not his main target, and the jockey and trainer might have their own ideas on how to ride a race. A horse that has had a career threatening injury should not be put to the sword.


----------



## humblepie (26 January 2014)

Shame that Big Buck's lost his winning record but major congratulations to the winner and connections.  Knockara Beau is a cracking looking horse and beautifully turned out by his groom.   We were at Cheltenham  and whilst they were in the parade ring for this race there was a huge thunder and lightening storm, with lightening coming down over Cleeve Hill.  Very dramatic.


----------



## Clodagh (26 January 2014)

Echo Bravo said:



			Congratulations to the winner, he won it well and Big Bucks needed the race and will come on for that, for people to expect a horse to come out and win after being 14 months off the track is ridicules.
		
Click to expand...

Tell that to Mr Curley and the bookies!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 January 2014)

Clodagh said:



			Tell that to Mr Curley and the bookies!
		
Click to expand...

Being discussed on ATR now, very interesting.


----------



## Caledonia (26 January 2014)

Clodagh said:



			Tell that to Mr Curley and the bookies!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 January 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			This is not his main target, and the jockey and trainer might have their own ideas on how to ride a race. A horse that has had a career threatening injury should not be put to the sword.
		
Click to expand...

Many competitive horses are injured, mended and put to the sword with success.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Many competitive horses are injured, mended and put to the sword with success.
		
Click to expand...

and some break down again............. the most important thing is that the horse has come out of his race in one piece and will be able to go to Cheltenham Festival with a good chance of another victory.
I really don't know what people want on here, every good horse has to win every race? ............ its just not possible,  or desirable.  The betting odds and PN s remarks must have made the educated punter realise that this was not a shoo in.............


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 January 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			and some break down again.............
I really don't know what people want on here, every good horse has to win every race? ............ its just not possible,  or desirable.  The betting odds and PN s remarks must have made the educated punter realise that this was not a shoo in.............
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't querying the fact he did not win, I was merely saying many injured horses compete/race etc again.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I wasn't querying the fact he did not win, I was merely saying many injured horses compete/race etc again.
		
Click to expand...

What others were saying was that the horse could have won this race using other tactics ...... no doubt it would have been possible eg by galloping flat out to the point of exhaustion ...........  such racing techniques may win one race but horses get injured if the jockey does not ride in a sensible manner, and injuries are more likely when returning from injury.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 January 2014)

here is a fine line between lavish praise and serious doubt in racing, and halfway up the run-in at Cheltenham yesterday everyone was set to be in raptures about a win for Big Buck's on his comeback run in the Cleeve Hurdle.

But because he got tired late on, on his first start in 14 months, a lot of people have questioned whether he is still the horse he was. 

I suppose only the World Hurdle at the Festival will 100% tell us that - he was clearly below his best yesterday but that was to be expected, win lose or draw, as there is no substitute for race-fitness whatever you do with them at home - but the more we thought and analysed the performance in the aftermath of defeat, the more thrilled we were.

Of course, immediately after any defeat, disappointment and deflation are the first emotions you feel. Especially with a horse as high-profile as Big Buck's, with his phenomenal 18-race unbeaten run going into the Cleeve.

But we have been down this route with the likes of Kauto Star and Denman before. And yesterday was more about finding out what horse we had left, and that is why I instructed Sam to be positive on the horse and to make sure that he had a proper race. 

Sam rode him exactly how we had discussed beforehand. The horse travelled well, jumped well, quickened going to the last, and then got tired on very bad ground on the run-in.

We were thrilled, especially as we had a genuine discussion beforehand about whether he ran yesterday with the ground far from ideal. And had we been coming into that race in a normal year with a run already under his belt, then we would probably have withdrawn him.

But we had to get a run into him to have a serious shot at the World Hurdle in March, and I think that he answered plenty of questions yesterday. 

Sure, the form doesn't match up to his top-notch victories, most of whom have been on good ground, but his normal exuberance and slick jumping were there for all see, it is just that he simply got tired in ground much softer than ideal.

And the icing on the cake was to see him eat up last night and this morning, and for his legs to be cold and A1 when Clifford checked him out this morning.

So it is now all systems go for Cheltenham, where I genuinely feel that he goes as the one to beat yet again.

That race yesterday will have done him the world of good, and we will give you weekly updates on his progress in this column. 






Paul Nicholls
26 January 2014
Latest News
0 Comments
Twitter
"Sam rode him exactly how we had discussed beforehand. The horse travelled well, jumped well, quickened going to the last, and then got tired on very bad ground on the run-in."


----------



## Caledonia (26 January 2014)

Given how well the Fly ran, think it's looking very likely BB will be facing Annie at Chelts!


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 January 2014)

Caledonia said:



			Given how well the Fly ran, think it's looking very likely BB will be facing Annie at Chelts!
		
Click to expand...

As they are owned by 2 different people its rather down to the owners to call this one, if she was mine I would be going for the Champion Hurdle.


----------



## Caledonia (26 January 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			As they are owned by 2 different people its rather down to the owners to call this one, if she was mine I would be going for the Champion Hurdle.
		
Click to expand...

Sure it's down to the owners, but I doubt Ruby will get off the Fly, and who are they going to put on Annie? Because if she doesn't go for the World, can you see PN sticking with Sam if Ruby's spare?

Make no mistake, how well these horses run and win has a lot to do with Ruby.

If she was mine I'd rather have Ruby up in the World than someone else up in the Champion.


----------

